# Oh no.. not again



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## terryl965 (Nov 6, 2007)

That was simply amazing


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 6, 2007)

Amazing how poorly those tricks work against folks who don't buy into the "I can throw you with my mind" pitch.  Always makes me think of the Televangelists with pompadour hairdos who slap the lame and sick upside the head and knock them out.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> Amazing how poorly those tricks work against folks who don't buy into the "I can throw you with my mind" pitch. Always makes me think of the Televangelists with pompadour hairdos who slap the lame and sick upside the head and knock them out.


 

*Exactly!!!*


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 6, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> Amazing how poorly those tricks work against folks who don't buy into the "I can throw you with my mind" pitch. Always makes me think of the Televangelists with pompadour hairdos who slap the lame and sick upside the head and knock them out.


 

My simple amazing comment was scarcasm. Thank you very much.


----------



## crushing (Nov 6, 2007)

The wondrous world of kabu-ki needs more makeup.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 6, 2007)

Watching some of that i noticed the last man in line turning his head preparing to jump before the technique was even half way through.
As my son said upon watching the clip: "I may jump and hop in the air like that when someone is applying pressure with a wrist lock but as soon as it is over I stop jumping" 
An how in the world can anyone believe the different direction of the people in line being made to jump and bounce around and think that none of them would ever bump into any of the others?  I sure did not see anyone bump anyone else.


I guess Ihave many years more of study befor I am able to do those techniques  :boing1::boing1:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 6, 2007)

I hereby in front of all who read this offer myself up for being on the receiving end of any of the no touch techniques. I will gladly stand there or charge you and have you attempt to put me down and out without you or anything your holding touching me.
In truth I do really want to be the subject of one of those techniques to see if I feel anything at all. i have felt what I believe to be Chi transfer and felt the effects upon my body but I was touched physically ( we all know I am touched mentally)


----------



## grydth (Nov 6, 2007)

I volunteer to be your second. Let's see if he can stop my pen from writing of what a fraud they are after you show them up.

I feel bad for these folks. My guess from the opening is that there is some core basis in probably Qi Gong and Aikido for what they were doing.... but that, of course, wouldn't be enough for Lama Daddy Dewdrop. No, some need to go beyond that and use phony mysticism to deify themselves.

I hear they can poison you without you even drinking the Kool Aid. S

o much is possible when you have brainwashed sheeple as stage props. Wonder what rank one must achieve to learn the "I've been electrocuted!" dance...


----------



## bydand (Nov 6, 2007)

Ah, a much needed laugh after a LONG day.  To borrow a phrase from Larry the Cable guy, "I don't care who you are, that's funny stuff right there!"


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 6, 2007)

Is this some kind of theater?


----------



## LawDog (Nov 6, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry guys, couldn't resist.  

This is a (better) remix version of a clip I posted earlier, because nothing goes with No-Touch Knockouts like Benny Hinn and Drowning Pool.

Now let the bodies hit the floor. 

[yt]5lvU-DislkI[/yt]


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 6, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I hereby in front of all who read this offer myself up for being on the receiving end of any of the no touch techniques. I will gladly stand there or charge you and have you attempt to put me down and out without you or anything your holding touching me.
> In truth I do really want to be the subject of one of those techniques to see if I feel anything at all. i have felt what I believe to be Chi transfer and felt the effects upon my body but I was touched physically ( we all know I am touched mentally)



No joke!

I wonder why no one actually calls out people like this.  I would think that they would have all kinds of folks coming up to them all of the time, challenging them "old-school style", "Hey, Mister, let's see how good you are!!!"  That sort of thing.

I am willing to believe that this sort of thing exists, but I would have to experience it myself to truly believe that someone who claims to be able to do it can actually do it.


----------



## tellner (Nov 6, 2007)

:bs:
Brimming over with his own end-product


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 7, 2007)

I am pretty sure these guys can walk on water too :bs1:

Only a certain percentage are suceptible to this you say? Is it the same percentage who are complete morons?


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2007)

ROFLKLITA!  

*Cirdan*!  

You owe me for a new keyboard, good sir - unless, that is, you know a way of getting egg mayonaise out without causing a short :lol:.

@ *Newguy* - if you have a browse about, I think you'll find a link to a well known vid of some poor old Psychic Ninja chap getting his bum well and trully kicked by a traditional practioner of the merely physical arts.  

Serves himself right tho' as he did put up a several thousand dollar bet that noone could best him ...


----------



## morph4me (Nov 7, 2007)

Master Po only had one disciple he called grasshopper, this guy has a whole group of them.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't resist.
> 
> This is a (better) remix version of a clip I posted earlier, because nothing goes with No-Touch Knockouts like Benny Hinn and Drowning Pool.
> 
> ...


 
:lol: and :lol: some more.  Blimey, I want to learn that style .

I seriously don't mean to be mean and am carefully putting aside my 'tarring everyone' brush but over here we do have the somewhat caustic phrase "Only in America" that applies to such scenes of 'religious fervour'.  

I know that we, the English, are sort of responsible in that we did kick out as many of our extremist religious nutters to the colonies as we could but what is it that makes people of certain regions so vulnerable to that sort of hogwash in the 21st century?


----------



## clfsean (Nov 7, 2007)

Morons... they get what they deserve...


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> I know that we, the English, are sort of responsible in that we did kick out as many of our extremist religious nutters to the colonies as we could but what is it that makes people of certain regions so vulnerable to that sort of hogwash in the 21st century?



Hahaha!  That's right!  I have not thought of that.  Yeah, that whole business there looks like some kind of cult or something.  He's got them hypnotized with some kind of mind control.  I still wish that some regular martial artist would stand up and say, "Okay, then, here we go..."  and then just start to spar with him.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 7, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> My simple amazing comment was scarcasm. Thank you very much.



That's what I thought and you're very welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> No joke!
> 
> I wonder why no one actually calls out people like this. I would think that they would have all kinds of folks coming up to them all of the time, challenging them "old-school style", "


 
Actually there was a guy in Japan the offered people money to challenge him, someone did and he got knocked to the ground for it. If I can find the clip, or if someone else can, it will be posted again. I beleive it is already on MT somewhere.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually there was a guy in Japan the offered people money to challenge him, someone did and he got knocked to the ground for it. If I can find the clip, or if someone else can, it will be posted again. I beleive it is already on MT somewhere.


 
They apparently get to a point where they actually believe that their powers are real, and that they can defeat a MMA guy with a "chi ball".

That makes me wonder, do these no-touch-ko guys do any "real martial arts"? Do they spar, do they grapple? Or is it all this type of crap?


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 7, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFLKLITA!
> 
> *Cirdan*!
> 
> You owe me for a new keyboard, good sir - unless, that is, you know a way of getting egg mayonaise out without causing a short :lol:.


 
No problem. I just left a brand new Black-Dragon-Dillman Extreme 3000 keyboard next to your monitor. It is invisible and makes use of the latest chi no-touch typing technology. 

Enjoy. Just don`t raise your big toes.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2007)

COOL!

:ultracool

Er ... where do I plug it in?  {slaps forehead}  Of course, stupid me, it taps into the naturally existing chi flows between keyboard and base unit.  It *wants* to connect and so ... it will .


----------



## crushing (Nov 7, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> COOL!
> 
> :ultracool
> 
> Er ... where do I plug it in? {slaps forehead} Of course, stupid me, it taps into the naturally existing chi flows between keyboard and base unit. It *wants* to connect and so ... it will .


 
Yep, 802.11chi.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 7, 2007)

crushing said:


> Yep, 802.11chi.



Hahaha!

Right!  Like the old joke of "clue bat over ethernet", we can practice a technique of slapping a person through the voice phone lines, over the copper.  We can call them on the telephone, and then... BAM!  Slap them!  


Hahahahahah!!!

Or we can also strike over the copper network using the internet, over the tcp/ip!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

I found it

This is what happens when you actually start to believe your own hype
Kiai Master offers a 5000 dollar challenge to any MA person not just MMA





 
I actually do feel bad for the guy but then he should not have made the challenge.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 7, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> They apparently get to a point where they actually believe that their powers are real, and that they can defeat a MMA guy with a "chi ball".
> 
> That makes me wonder, do these no-touch-ko guys do any "real martial arts"? Do they spar, do they grapple? Or is it all this type of crap?


 
No I am pretty sure they do not spar or work with any non resisting partners but only with students that have bought the goods so to speak.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> No I am pretty sure they do not spar or work with any non resisting partners but only with students that have bought the goods so to speak.


 
I agree. 

I had a Sifu, lets call him Sifu Y, (a rather widely published Sifu) tell me once (actually the entire class at the seminar) about a guy that showed up at his school claiming this ability and demonstrating it on the students "He brought with him" When the Sifu Y asked him to demo on some of his students he was told no your students are not trained to handle it and I don&#8217;t want to hurt them. When Sifu Y said OK, I have trained many years in CMA and Qigong and I am not afraid of being hurt so try it on me. Again he was told "No, my students are trained in how to handle this and I would not want to hurt you" Sifu Y responded "You're students are trained to fall down and you are a fake... get out of my school"

He left.

They avoid contact with anyone that can prove them wrong or hurt them. They *ONLY* show their students because they are trained to handle their *IMMENSE* power.

Either that or anyone outside of their school is not worthy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

I GOT IT!!!

We all need to get these

http://i.walmart.com/i/p/00/70/30/86/70/0070308670616_150X150.jpg

http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/I/213HH08V0PL._AA160_.jpg

And then we can also be Masters of Qi :boing2::boing1:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I GOT IT!!!
> 
> We all need to get these
> 
> ...


 
OK XUE do we need to send you to the doctor for an exam!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> OK XUE do we need to send you to the doctor for an exam!!!!


 
:mst: NO!!! YOU DOUBT MY POWERS OF QI!!!! :mst:

:erg: I'm perfectly fineiratedan

inky1: NARF


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> :mst: NO!!! YOU DOUBT MY POWERS OF QI!!!! :mst:
> 
> :erg: I'm perfectly fineiratedan
> 
> inky1: NARF


 

OK I will take your word on it.


----------



## thetruth (Nov 8, 2007)

Just another ****in fraud with a bunch of ****in knuckleheads

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## TimoS (Nov 8, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I hereby in front of all who read this offer myself up for being on the receiving end of any of the no touch techniques. I will gladly stand there or charge you and have you attempt to put me down and out without you or anything your holding touching me.



On our finnish martial arts forum, we actually had one guy making the same kind of promise, only he said that he'll let any no-touch KO guy try knock him, he won't resist at all, but then when he's done, it's his turn to use his techniques and the guy similarly can't do anything to resist. Not sure anymore was the winner supposed to collect the bet money (we had a collection and I think the amount was already over 1000 euros) or was it so that if the no-touch KO guy can knock him out, he'll take the money but if the other guy wins, he wouldn't get anything


----------



## Yeti (Nov 9, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I guess Ihave many years more of study befor I am able to do those techniques  :boing1::boing1:



That's the spirit! Never give up!!!
Perseverance is the way! Of course in this case, the perseverance comes into play by actually managing to sit through the ENTIRE video clip...


----------

